# Brown Hairy Stringy



## Justice Bucket (May 16, 2009)

Hello. I've started my 29 gal 2 months ago and just have one betta fish in there. 

PLANTS
Wendtii, Red (Cryptocoryne wendtii)
Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae)
Dwarf Baby Tears (Hemianthus callitrichoides)(potted)
Limnophila ‘hippuroides’ (Limnophila hippuroides)
Nesaea Red
Java Fern, Lace (Microsorium pteropus v. ‘'Windelov')
Wendtii, Bronze (Cryptocoryne wendtii v. ‘Tropica’)
Sword, Red Melon (Echinodorus Barthii v. "red melon")
Java Fern (Narrow leaf)(Microsorium pteropus)
Sword, Red Flame (chinodorus Red Flame)

FILTER
I have a fluval 405

CO2
diy 2L bottle into intake of fluval

LIGHTING
8 hours of 2XCoralife Aqualight T5 Fluorescent Light Bulbs for Freshwater (30 Inch, 2 x 18 Watt Lamps) one 6700 and one genral daytime in each strip.

This past week I've cut down the lighting because the hair algae is taking over. 

FERTS
Pellet ferts
Flourish Comprehensive supplement for planted

SUBSTRATE
aquariumplants own substrate

PH
weirdly low at around 6, tap water around 7

WATER CHANGE
Weekly 30%

any guidance would be really appreciated!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your ferts are all micronutrients. The pellets (unless they are some new brand I've never heard of) will be mostly micros with just a hint of N,P,K. The flourish comprehensive is also a micronutrient mix. So, you are getting almost zero macronutrients (N,P,K) and that, along with an overabundance of micros, is allowing that algae to overtake the tank.

Remove as much of the algae as you can by hand. Squirt some peroxide or Seachem's Excel (via a syringe) if possible...or pour 1.5 mL per gallon of peroxide into the tank and follow-up with a 50% water change after a day or two.

Then, get some macronutrients (Nitrogen, Potassium, Phosphorus), either powder form or you can get Seachem's liquid line and dose those along with your micronutrients.

-Dave


----------



## Justice Bucket (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for your speedy response I will try that tonight. 

Best
Michael


----------

